# HOW TO NEARLY QUADRUPLE YOUR MONEY BY TOMORROW



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

posted on looksmax because u can quadruple money quickly by tomorrow and save towards surgery. I have a profit-loss of £1400 after 2 months of football betting, this is safe as fuck and will land.


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 7, 2020)

how do i make football bets? what's the site? i wanna do it tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> how do i make football bets? what's the site? i wanna do it tbh


skybet. back this bet bro its safe because I went double chance on a lot of them


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Dec 7, 2020)

mirin futbol maxxing


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

16tyo said:


> mirin futbol maxxing


when ur 18tyo this is legit for money


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 7, 2020)

Have a poo on your shoe


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 7, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> skybet. back this bet bro its safe because I went double chance on a lot of them


bro ngl this website is so fucking weird to navigate


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> Have a poo on your shoe


cry for me while I make money and ascend and u munch burgers and shitpost on inkwell forums


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> bro ngl this website is so fucking weird to navigate


are u from UK? pm me If u need help


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 7, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> are u from UK? pm me If u need help


I'll look into it in a bit, might watch a vid or two about it


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Dec 7, 2020)

would do so, but haram...


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Dec 7, 2020)

United will get molested


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> would do so, but haram...


so is plastic surgery but u have to do what u have to do in this world bro


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Dec 7, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> so is plastic surgery but u have to do what u have to do in this world bro


I won't be getting it either.
Relying on softmaxxes. But good job on your bets bro


----------



## OgreMaxxing (Dec 7, 2020)

How much money can I start with?


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

Face is everything said:


> United will get molested


No way, Leipzig have used all their main players at Bayern and on Thursday CL and now they have to use them again against United, the fixture congestion will cuck an inexperienced leipzig time. Bare in mind Utd NEED a draw to go through, so they'll be playing properly. They've already raped leipzig 5-0 at home


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

OgreMaxxing said:


> How much money can I start with?


put 20 on this, you'll get 80 back then Ill post my next safe bet which you can put 60 on to (gambling with winnings since u now keep ur initial 20) to earn 180


----------



## itorroella9 (Dec 7, 2020)

bet in F1, in the 80% of cases you already now the winner before the race starts


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 7, 2020)

legit
im a giants fan btw


----------



## OgreMaxxing (Dec 7, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> put 20 on this, you'll get 80 back then Ill post my next safe bet which you can put 60 on to (gambling with winnings since u now keep ur initial 20) to earn 180


You said it like I'll definitely win the first time . How true is that?


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

itorroella9 said:


> bet in F1, in the 80% of cases you already now the winner before the race starts


how do I get into F1? ive been meaning to expand and diversify to make more money but I only really understand football


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Dec 7, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> so is plastic surgery but u have to do what u have to do in this world bro


i feel like its not haram if it's corrective like teeth removal recessing the maxilla xeno estrogens leading to gyno our ancestors did not have these problems


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

OgreMaxxing said:


> You said it like I'll definitely win the first time . How true is that?


100% true bro ill buy you 3 tubes of retin a if this loses. cant see anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> i feel like its not haram if it's corrective like teeth removal recessing the maxilla xeno estrogens leading to gyno our ancestors did not have these problems


corrective is subjective in islam. Cant you argue the way allah made you must be the correct way


----------



## OgreMaxxing (Dec 7, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> 100% true bro ill buy you 3 tubes of retin a if this loses. cant see anyway.


Send me the best site bro


----------



## JustAFewMM (Dec 7, 2020)

i would do it but i dont know how to set it up like that never bet in my life


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

OgreMaxxing said:


> Send me the best site bro


skybet, paddy power or bet365 all are good. I prefer Skys UI


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

JustAFewMM said:


> i would do it but i dont know how to set it up like that never bet in my life


pm me if u need help. sign up to skybet paddy power or bet365


----------



## Hector (Dec 7, 2020)

Extremly low IQ thinking you will do money betting. Just wait until your good strike ends.

Football is very unpredictible.

Another ludopat giving his money to high iq people.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hector said:


> Extremly low IQ thinking you will do money betting. Just wait until your good strike ends.
> 
> Football is very unpredictible.
> 
> Another ludopat giving his money to high iq people.


yes but when I eventually lose (has happened twice out of 15 bets so far) ill be losing £20 of winnings, out of my £1400 profit. I only bet on extremely likely events, look at how many of my selections are 'double chance win or draw'


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hector said:


> Extremly low IQ thinking you will do money betting. Just wait until your good strike ends.
> 
> Football is very unpredictible.
> 
> Another ludopat giving his money to high iq people.


It's legit, but you gotta learn to not be greedy.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> It's legit, but you gotta learn to not be greedy.


and never chase ur losses. When I lost two £20 bets I didnt slap £50 on my next one to make up for it I had a one week break and tried again with 20


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Dec 7, 2020)

"safe as fuck"
*invests 20 bucks


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> "safe as fuck"
> *invests 20 bucks


I always invest 20 its a rule. My friends gamble 50 and 100s and consequently have a bad profit loss in the case they lose. Im 1400 in profit, 20 is plenty


----------



## Fahkumram (Dec 7, 2020)

We need a betting thread


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

Fahkumram said:


> We need a betting thread


ill make it soon, wait for this bet to win so I can prove to pendejos on this site that im high iq in football knowledge


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 7, 2020)

I've read about guys making big money betting in football in unilad or some other similar website


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 7, 2020)

We made £400,000 in 18 months, now we live in a penthouse in London


They've nailed professional gambling




thetab.com


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 7, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> ill make it soon, wait for this bet to win so I can prove to pendejos on this site that im high iq in football knowledge


So how much are you making a week?


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> So how much are you making a week?


it depends but normally 400 on average


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Dec 7, 2020)

I trust u bro. Keep us updated on ur bets pls


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

Aeons said:


> I trust u bro. Keep us updated on ur bets pls


ill tag u in the thread once I win and Ill be expecting u to back Wednesdays bet


----------



## dadfa (Dec 7, 2020)

Is this legal in the U.S.?


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

dadfa said:


> Is this legal in the U.S.?


obviously? its just sports betting


----------



## dadfa (Dec 7, 2020)

You're probably right. The U.S. has some strange laws


----------



## Carolus (Dec 7, 2020)

A pretty safe bet. Although there can always be upsets... I'm sceptical of Man Utd for instance. But you know what I'll place the same bet and see what happens


----------



## Oculorum (Dec 7, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> Have a poo on your shoe


@FastBananaCEO


----------



## Michael (Dec 7, 2020)

you will never be rich from gambling
just lol at this low iq thread


----------



## jj43 (Dec 7, 2020)

Why risk money, when you can make alot more from arb bets


----------



## DharkDC (Dec 7, 2020)

Pm me the method


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

BUMP SINCE ITS WINNING AND THE MATCHES ARE TODAY


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 7, 2020)

Michael said:


> you will never be rich from gambling
> just lol at this low iq thread


not the point
point is to make some money and save up
jfl
instead of rotting here
you niggas should take the advice op has given 
and use it to your advantage


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 7, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> not the point
> point is to make some money and save up
> jfl
> instead of rotting here
> ...


its legit as fuck, I only started 2-3 months ago and Ive made £1400 profit already. In like 5-6 months I should have enough for rhino just from sitting at home all day watching football matches


----------



## Pussyslayer (Dec 7, 2020)

Help me out bro


----------



## StressShady (Dec 7, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> posted on looksmax because u can quadruple money quickly by tomorrow and save towards surgery. I have a profit-loss of £1400 after 2 months of football betting, this is safe as fuck and will land.








*Looks like i'll just be poor *


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 7, 2020)

StressShady said:


> View attachment 856868
> 
> *Looks like i'll just be poor *


https://www.bovada.lv/ works but I have no idea what any of this shit means in the OP, I found the things he bet on but I have legit no fucking clue about any of this. 

I have some extra money saved up, was actually gonna buy a game, but I realized I can just pirate it so I thought i'd give this a try with the money I was gonna use instead to see how it went, no fucking clue what to even bet on exactly.


----------



## StressShady (Dec 7, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> https://www.bovada.lv/ works but I have no idea what any of this shit means in the OP, I found the things he bet on but I have legit no fucking clue about any of this.
> 
> I have some extra money saved up, was actually gonna buy a game, but I realized I can just pirate it so I thought i'd give this a try with the money I was gonna use instead to see how it went, no fucking clue what to even bet on exactly.


*Fuck*


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 7, 2020)

StressShady said:


> *Fuck*
> View attachment 856886


It is absolutely over.


----------



## StressShady (Dec 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> It is absolutely over.


Any sites which work in the middle east?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2020)

StressShady said:


> Any sites which work in the middle east?


Probably not, that's mega illegal over there.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

StressShady said:


> View attachment 856868
> 
> *Looks like i'll just be poor *


use 888sport or bet365


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

Pussyslayer said:


> Help me out bro


what do u need help with? sign up and place this bet and u will quadruple ur money by 10pm tonight


----------



## Pussyslayer (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> what do u need help with? sign up and place this bet and u will quadruple ur money by 10pm tonight


It's already 12 AM JFL.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

Pussyslayer said:


> It's already 12 AM JFL.


I mean 10pm uk time today, search up the games on google


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2020)

This will either be my last time betting, or you're actually a God. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> This will either be my last time betting, or you're actually a God. We'll see what happens.
> View attachment 856911


when this lands, ive got a crazy sexy bet for you with 35/1 odds (ur going to have to trust me on some of the results like West Ham to beat Leeds)


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> when this lands, ive got a crazy sexy bet for you with 35/1 odds (ur going to have to trust me on some of the results like West Ham to beat Leeds)


If this lands I have no reason not to trust you man, but we'll see.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> If this lands I have no reason not to trust you man, but we'll see.


what odds did u get on ur site for this bet? and how much did u stake


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> what odds did u get on ur site for this bet? and how much did u stake


The odds are +265, whatever that means. I wont go into how much I bet though, wasn't too much where it'd be damaging to lose, and wasn't small enough where the gains wouldn't be bad i'll just say that. Was a safe amount for me.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> The odds are +265, whatever that means. I wont go into how much I bet though, wasn't too much where it'd be damaging to lose, and wasn't small enough where the gains wouldn't be bad i'll just say that. Was a safe amount for me.


+265 means 2.65 so u got slightly better odds than me


----------



## salludonfan (Dec 8, 2020)

I dont usually post on here, but seeing this made me log on and try and help some of you save your money. Idk if this niggas stupid or trolling but this is a dumb bet that all of you are most likely going to lose. 

I'll explain why, Chelsea and Sevilla both have already qualified for the next round, and Chelsea is guaranteed first place while Sevilla can only finish second regardless of if they win or lose.

So both teams are going to be resting their main/good players while the teams they are facing are still in contention for a europa league spot, so they will field their good players.

So there is a really high chance that Sevilla and Chelsea will lose, and all of you will lose your money. So if theres any option to pull out (idk how betting works) please do so and save your money.
and dont reply to me im logging off and never coming back on again, just wanted to help you guys from this autist.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2020)

salludonfan said:


> I dont usually post on here, but seeing this made me log on and try and help some of you save your money. Idk if this niggas stupid or trolling but this is a dumb bet that all of you are most likely going to lose.
> 
> I'll explain why, Chelsea and Sevilla both have already qualified for the next round, and Chelsea is guaranteed first place while Sevilla can only finish second regardless of if they win or lose.
> 
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Dec 8, 2020)

Betting is EV-. It is impossible to win in the long run with these bookmakers. Trust me, I know because I went through this exact phase when I was 15 - 17. How do you think these guys turn in huge profits year-after-year? Even if you have a theoretical edge, it won't be enough because the bookies slash their odds so much.

I made my losses back with matched betting, which essentially gives you risk-free bets by taking advantage of welcome offers and arbitraging between bookmakers. I think you guys should look into that instead... rather than gambling your money away...


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

salludonfan said:


> I dont usually post on here, but seeing this made me log on and try and help some of you save your money. Idk if this niggas stupid or trolling but this is a dumb bet that all of you are most likely going to lose.
> 
> I'll explain why, Chelsea and Sevilla both have already qualified for the next round, and Chelsea is guaranteed first place while Sevilla can only finish second regardless of if they win or lose.
> 
> ...


the fact ur name is salludonfan tells me ur wet. Chelsea draw against krasnodar? how high must you be? Their second team are amazing, Callum Hudson Odoi Giroud Thiago Silva Christensen Havertz are all top class, while krasnodar have nobody. Sevilla draw is guaranteed against a poor rennes side with one of the lowest xG's in the europa leagu. You wet guy shush


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 856950


'sevilla and chelsea are already through' 'other sides are still in contention' i think i just caught autism


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 856950


dont listen to him hes genuinely clueless if he thinks krasnodar is better than chelseas second team, reminder that chelsea have started their second team for most of their europa league games and have won comfortably. they beat sevilla's main team using their second team 4-0


----------



## thecaste (Dec 8, 2020)

Why don't you go with BVB too?


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

thecaste said:


> Why don't you go with BVB too?


risky. They re in their worst form of the season atm and haaland just died


----------



## thecaste (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> risky. They re in their worst form of the season atm and haaland just died


Zenit is shit and can't advance to the KO-stage anyways and already spent all their effort on the national league, where as BVB has to win to secure the first place of the group. Imo it is a pretty safe bet.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

thecaste said:


> Zenit is shit and can't advance to the KO-stage anyways and already spent all their effort on the national league, where as BVB has to win to secure the first place of the group. Imo it is a pretty safe bet.


dortmund are too dodgy, the most id go is 'dortmund or draw' but the odds are shit. Back mine tbh its safe


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 8, 2020)

jfl at these amatuers i made 15k in the last 2 months with betting @Proex @Truthmirrorcoper can verify


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 8, 2020)

youll lose this bet btw


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> the fact ur name is salludonfan tells me ur wet. Chelsea draw against krasnodar? how high must you be? Their second team are amazing, Callum Hudson Odoi Giroud Thiago Silva Christensen Havertz are all top class, while krasnodar have nobody. Sevilla draw is guaranteed against a poor rennes side with one of the lowest xG's in the europa leagu. You wet guy shush


jfl at you nigga chelsea are struggling to win ez games krasnodar almost beat sevilla twice jfl if you think chelseas 2nd team will win tonight


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 8, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> jfl at these amatuers i made 15k in the last 2 months with betting @Proex @Truthmirrorcoper can verify


I can verify.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> jfl at you nigga chelsea are struggling to win ez games krasnodar almost beat sevilla twice jfl if you think chelseas 2nd team will win tonight


chelsea are struggling to win easy games? is it the crack or the b ur abusing? chelsea's second team has an average of 2.6 xG in europa league and play compact defensive style


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> chelsea are struggling to win easy games? is it the crack or the b ur abusing


werner cant score nigga they're indeed struggling if you watch the full game


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> jfl at you nigga chelsea are struggling to win ez games krasnodar almost beat sevilla twice jfl if you think chelseas 2nd team will win tonight


also bro im crying if ur using krasnodar nearly beating sevila as a metric, did u not see what chelseas second team with giroud and CHO did to sevilla's main team with en neysri? 4-0


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> werner cant score nigga they're indeed struggling if you watch the full game


werner isnt starting jfl at ur football knowledge


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> also bro im crying if ur using krasnodar nearly beating sevila as a metric, did u not see what chelseas second team with giroud and CHO did to sevilla's main team with en neysri? 4-0


youll see im happy its not my money


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> werner isnt starting jfl at ur football knowledge


 you win1400 once and think you know everything


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> youll see im happy its not my money


ngl u might be retarded, giroud tammy pulisic hudson odoi havertz will rape krasnodar


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> you win1400 once and think you know everything


1400 cumulative not in one lucky bet. Ive only lost two bets (total of £40) so far


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> 1400 cumulative not in one lucky bet. Ive only lost two bets (total of £40) so far


big chance of losing this ngl if you win you're lucky because its high risk


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> big chance of losing this ngl if you win you're lucky because its high risk


how is it high risk? chelsea at stamford bridge with fans with giroud and hudson odoi on the form of their life, havertz desperate to prove a point


----------



## Hector (Dec 8, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> It's legit, but you gotta learn to not be greedy.


No its not legit. Is a fucking ilusion.


----------



## Hector (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> how is it high risk? chelsea at stamford bridge with fans with giroud and hudson odoi on the form of their life, havertz desperate to prove a point


Post your bets for today.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

Hector said:


> Post your bets for today.


i put £20 stake in and used my £5 free bet so 25 stake in total. The odds have gotten lower since i placed this


----------



## JamesHowlett (Dec 8, 2020)

Most of my mates bet on football but I never got into it, seems legit


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> posted on looksmax because u can quadruple money quickly by tomorrow and save towards surgery. I have a profit-loss of £1400 after 2 months of football betting, this is safe as fuck and will land.


bumo the first game starts in a couple of hours


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 8, 2020)

paddy powers me


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> paddy powers me


put the bet on and maybe u can save towards becoming a psl 2.5 genetic failure


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> put the bet on and maybe u can save towards becoming a psl 2.5 genetic failure


only time i won a huge amount on sport was betting on boxing ngl


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> only time i won a huge amount on sport was betting on boxing ngl


this stuffs guaranteed broseph im a football excpert


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> posted on looksmax because u can quadruple money quickly by tomorrow and save towards surgery. I have a profit-loss of £1400 after 2 months of football betting, this is safe as fuck and will land.


under an hour to go, last chance


----------



## CristianT (Dec 8, 2020)

im just following this thread to see if you will get them right but not bet anything


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2020)

CristianT said:


> im just following this thread to see if you will get them right but not bet anything


besed


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

CristianT said:


> im just following this thread to see if you will get them right but not bet anything


i hope you'll back me on tomorrows bet when this lands bro


----------



## CristianT (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> i hope you'll back me on tomorrows bet when this lands bro


On manchester utd you put x2, no?

On X2 Manchester I see odds 1,59 which is pretty good. 

I would say that also both will score a goal which is a 1,50 odds.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

CristianT said:


> On manchester utd you put x2, no?
> 
> On X2 Manchester I see odds 1,59 which is pretty good.
> 
> I would say that also both will score a goal which is a 1,50 odds.


what do u mean x2? i put double chance meaning if man utd draw or win, my bet wins


----------



## CristianT (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> what do u mean x2? i put double chance meaning if man utd draw or win, my bet wins


Yes. That's what X2 means. Sorry, it's just that I'm not used to this system betting. I also put in the past on betting and for example the system is different but it means the same. X = draw, 2 = Manchester United, so X2 means basically what you said, its either draw or united wins which can be possible. They are in good shape. Hopefully Cavani will start as first 11.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

CristianT said:


> Yes. That's what X2 means. Sorry, it's just that I'm not used to this system betting. I also put in the past on betting and for example the system is different but it means the same. X = draw, 2 = Manchester United, so X2 means basically what you said, its either draw or united wins which can be possible. They are in good shape. Hopefully Cavani will start as first 11.


cavani and martial arent playing they got slight injuries at west ham. United are in bad shape going in to this with mino raiola pogba comments and cavani dying but its an absolutely vital match and ole has never bottled a huge game


----------



## CristianT (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> cavani and martial arent playing they got slight injuries at west ham. United are in bad shape going in to this with mino raiola pogba comments and cavani dying but its an absolutely vital match and ole has never bottled a huge game


Shit. I didn't know that Cavani is injured, RIP. Then it must be really hard for United to even make a draw on this one. Rashford is there and maybe Mata will start as 11 which I doubt... he is a fantastic player tho.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

CristianT said:


> Shit. I didn't know that Cavani is injured, RIP. Then it must be really hard for United to even make a draw on this one. Rashford is there and maybe Mata will start as 11 which I doubt... he is a fantastic player tho.


nope, we always think that. United are the best team in the world to bet on when they're playing a massively important game, they have no nerves and ice running through their veins


----------



## thecaste (Dec 8, 2020)

Brugge-Lazio is going well so far.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

thecaste said:


> Brugge-Lazio is going well so far.


it is. 2-1


----------



## thecaste (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> it is. 2-1


And red card. 🤝


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

thecaste said:


> And red card. 🤝


utd lineup looks very defensively minded with a counter attacking element so im confident on draw. chelsea team looks weird though i hope they dont let me down


----------



## thecaste (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> utd lineup looks very defensively minded with a counter attacking element so im confident on draw. chelsea team looks weird though i hope they dont let me down


Yes, I hope the best, maybe a 1X Bet would have been better on chelsea but we will see.


----------



## Deleted member 9240 (Dec 8, 2020)

jfl at the low iq

this is how books make money


----------



## thecaste (Dec 8, 2020)

J F L


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

thecaste said:


> J F L


relaxxxx i went utd or draw


----------



## thecaste (Dec 8, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> relaxxxx i went utd or draw


Yeah me too, but still difficult circumstances.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2020)

Is it over?


----------



## Madhate (Dec 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Is it over?


yes


----------



## thecaste (Dec 8, 2020)

No not yet, I still believe in a draw.


BrendioEEE said:


> Is it over?


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 8, 2020)

aaaannnd united are losing. the chances one of those wont happen are very high. only greycels and people with advanced maths skills gamble


----------



## Deleted member 9240 (Dec 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Is it over?



lol why am i not surprised this low iq retard bet on it


----------



## Carolus (Dec 8, 2020)

I LIED. I put Leipzig to win or draw


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 8, 2020)

mirin manutd


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2020)

thecaste said:


> No not yet, I still believe in a draw.


I don't even know what's going on this is basically just a 50/50 for me if I pirate Cybperunk or buy it  yolo, free game either way, money was gonna be spent either way.


----------



## thecaste (Dec 8, 2020)

Jfl it is getting ridicolous at this point, even chelsea sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 9240 (Dec 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I don't even know what's going on this is basically just a 50/50 for me if I pirate Cybperunk or buy it  yolo, free game either way, money was gonna be spent either way.



lmao


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2020)

Ngl tho @ineedhelo4844 if this bet falls through gonna have to hit that ignore button


----------



## thecaste (Dec 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Ngl tho @ineedhelo4844 if this bet falls through gonna have to hit that ignore button


He will leave the forum anyways after this humiliation.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2020)

thecaste said:


> He will leave the forum anyways after this humiliation.


If it does fall through we can only hope nobody wagered money they need.


----------



## Deleted member 9240 (Dec 8, 2020)

time to install some malware brendio


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2020)

Bruh, what the fuck 


How will this work with the betting?


----------



## thecaste (Dec 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Bruh, what the fuck
> 
> 
> How will this work with the betting?



Oh man, now we have to wait. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 8, 2020)

woooowww. who would have thought sport was highly unpredictable and betting on multiple reasonably chanced events is pretty unlikely to succeed. could it be that betting companies price according to the odds of something happening??? crazy


----------



## thecaste (Dec 8, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> woooowww. who would have thought sport was highly unpredictable and betting on multiple reasonably chanced events is pretty unlikely to succeed. could it be that betting companies price according to the odds of something happening??? crazy


Nigga what is your problem, don't you have better things to do than jerk off to your intellectual genius on an incel forum? Betting is fun even if it won't get you rich, so bark somewhere else.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2020)

thecaste said:


> Oh man, now we have to wait. Fuck this shit.


It says that interrupted games get voided and refunded, I don't know if that applies to group bets tho.


----------



## Deleted member 9240 (Dec 8, 2020)

you actually think the bet hasn't lost? lol


----------



## wristcel (Dec 8, 2020)

psg will play later


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Dec 8, 2020)

united or sooo good man


----------



## wristcel (Dec 8, 2020)

Need to bring on Ryan Giggs


----------



## thecaste (Dec 8, 2020)

It's over, gg wp.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2020)

thecaste said:


> It's over, gg wp.


3-2


----------



## thecaste (Dec 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> 3-2


In Man utd we trust. Make it happen boyos.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2020)

thecaste said:


> In Man utd we trust. Make it happen boyos.


*ROPED*


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 8, 2020)

manutd almost came back


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## thecaste (Dec 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> *ROPED*


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm gonna stick to scalping and Jewing people with online selling tbh, jfl, hasn't been letting me down so far.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I'm gonna stick to scalping and Jewing people with online selling tbh, jfl, hasn't been letting me down so far.


sorry bro ngl


----------



## Deleted member 9240 (Dec 8, 2020)

until you get scammed and send 1k to another e-girl lol


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 8, 2020)

thecaste said:


> Nigga what is your problem, don't you have better things to do than jerk off to your intellectual genius on an incel forum? Betting is fun even if it won't get you rich, so bark somewhere else.


this thread styled itself as a way to make money. not have fun. the thread is retarded


----------



## literalplebv2 (Dec 8, 2020)

this is retarded just trade options on robinhood


----------



## Hector (Dec 9, 2020)

Hahahahahha as spected you lost ypur money. 

Didn't ypu put Rennes for W? Lmao against Sevilla which is on fire... Sevilla won btw.

VERY INTELLIGENT BRO, WHAT A GREAT WAY TO MAKE MONEY (for betting sites prespectives of course)


----------



## YMKSPRTR (Dec 9, 2020)

ballsy betting on united 

im a supporter and i wouldnt even put a bet on us to win against a championship side at this rate


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Dec 9, 2020)

@ineedhelo4844 the struggle is real... if u need to talk about it... plz do so....


----------



## sensen (Dec 9, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> posted on looksmax because u can quadruple money quickly by tomorrow and save towards surgery. I have a profit-loss of £1400 after 2 months of football betting, this is safe as fuck and will land.


how does anyone not make money betting on soccer? Results too predictable.


----------



## jackieboy21 (Dec 9, 2020)

This thread aged well op


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 28, 2020)

OP roped


----------



## aryan33 (Dec 29, 2020)

Sports betting is random


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Dec 29, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> posted on looksmax because u can quadruple money quickly by tomorrow and save towards surgery. I have a profit-loss of £1400 after 2 months of football betting, this is safe as fuck and will land.


All the ethnics are doing this here


----------



## MegamindCel (Dec 31, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> would do so, but haram...


Same. Infact a lot of moneymaxxing methods are haram so I have to just bear with it and hope I can be rewarded with Jannah


----------

